# what is the best web development software?



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

my friend wants to make sweet pages. dream weaver, front page? what should she use? what is the best most popular program?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Notepad. It is the most flexible, powerful way to create web pages. You can write in any language however you want. You can use the latest CSS and XHTML code, even though notepad came out before it was created. You can create completely valid code, or nonstandard code, you have full control. You can't do that with a WYSIWYG.

If shes not going to learn to code herself and by hand, DreamWeaver is probably most powerful.

EDIT
Yes you can use Dreamweaver in "coding" mode (not sure what its called in DW) but do that you would still have to learn the coding. I assumed by web development tool you meant WYSIWYG to generate the code for you. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Notepad....LOL
Sure it's free but a development tool, come on! You can still learn HTML and use a tool like DreamWeaver. My version of DW seems to let me code ASP, .NET, CSS, PHP, XML, Java and many others and can be as automated or hands off as you want ot make it.

DREAMWEAVER


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

> what is the best web development software?


YOUR BRAIN! Develop away!

...ok...I use Zend Studio and I LOVE it. I can't stand using DW (why does it keep messing up my tabs?) and refuse to touch FP.


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

Dreamweaver is great. I use it for my main site, but I do like experimenting with Notepad quite a bit. 

-Mark


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Someone would have to learn extensive HTML before using Notepad to code a whole site, not to mention it is very time consuming. Dreamweaver is the best one program I have found although Frontpage is more for beginners. I guess it all depends on your friends HTML and web experience. You don't need to know HTML to use Dreamweaver but it does help to know what the code means in case you run into a problem.


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Frontpage is very good for a beginner, but as soon as you have a look at the code... uh oh! It's really bad for dumping unnecessary tags into the mix, for some reason. I have also used Dreamweaver at school and was subtly impressed, until I found out how expensive it is.

A agree with brendandonhue that HTML should be learned from the code itself: It isn't _that_ hard to learn, let's face it. I use a program called HTML Pad 2000, which I found on a disc on an Internet magazine. It isn't free (although the mag gave the full version away, luckily for me) but it's not too expensive and it's handy for learners.


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Ok all that advice sounds great. I am sure that flash will want to be incorporated. what do you all suggest as far as learning flash?


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

There is a book called Foundation Flash. It actually takes you through the steps of building a whole website using flash. Some things may be a little hard for a beginner to understand though, but of the 5 or 6 books I got while learning flash I found this one the best. Most of the others will tell you how to do certain things but this one brings it all together so you have a nice product in the end.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I recoment HTML-Kit above notepad. It's not as fully featured as dreamweaver, but it is free. It lets you code freehand like in notepad, but colorcodes what you put in for almost every language for the web and also numbers each line for debugging. It has short cut keys for commonly used items (i.e. ctrl Enter for 
) It also has a built in browser so with the click of your mouse you can see how the page is coming. Again this program is free so it's worth a shot. I like it.


----------



## AngryClip (Jun 14, 2002)

I totally agree with brendandonhu's comments on notepad, it is the great because you have ultimate control over the content, however for larger websites I use and reccomend using "Editplus". It is not a WYSIWYG program, instead it has syntax highlighting. It supports a whole range of languages (HTML, VBScript, PHP, Java, Perl, C/C++, CSS etc). I would reccomend this as the best web-development software.


----------



## DudeXP (Jul 5, 2003)

Macromedia's Dreamweaver


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

great advice everyone, thanks


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

NOTEPAD!!! But, if you want to see it as you come along, I suggest Dreamweaver.


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

> But, if you want to see it as you come along, I suggest Dreamweaver.


Not necessarily. You could easily code in Notepad with IE showing you the page you're working on. Then you just save the HTM file and hit Refresh. Long-winded, maybe, but it's significantly cheaper than most of these pro-level WYSIWYG coding apps.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I use notepad. Specifically a notepad replacement called Notepad+.

http://www.mypeecee.org/rogsoft/notepad.html

I like its features, looks and the way it is setup.
I like to disable word wrap and get certain things on one line. It has a larger limit on line length before it wraps to the next line when word wrap is turned off.

I haven't found a limit with Arachnophilia, which I like a lot. I don't actually like the interface that well though, but I have it as a necessary tool.

I used to use HTML-KIt all the time. I don't anymore because I use XHTML 1.1 and HTML-Kit isn't ready for 1.1 yet. Also when tidying up the html, HTML-KIt will sometimes delete HTML Entities and will sometimes try to fix things that don't need to be fixed. It's a good tool, but still needs work.

I always do what Corrosive said about saving the file and refreshing IE; only I am refreshing other browsers as well. 

As for dreamweaver, I don't really care for it. I just find myself typing in the source window anyways. It doesn't support XHTML 1.1 very well, but it makes image maps quicker to code.

If I was to use a WYSIWYG app, I would use Dreamweaver or Amaya.

When I first started coding, I wish I would have just started in notepad. I first used Microsoft Word. Ouch. I learned very quickly that MS products don't produce compliant code.

I have used FP also, but that's a pile of garbage along with Word. (I use OpenOffice.org instead of word now anyways)

http://www.w3c.org/Amaya/
http://validator.w3.org
http://www.w3c.org

In Conclusion, I vote for Notepad. (well Notepad+)

Also, use opera and modify opera6.ini to force standards mode to check your documents.

Add
CompatMode Override=2


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Corrosive:_
> *Not necessarily. You could easily code in Notepad with IE showing you the page you're working on. Then you just save the HTM file and hit Refresh. Long-winded, maybe, but it's significantly cheaper than most of these pro-level WYSIWYG coding apps. *


I meant WYSIWYG, but I was just to darn tired


----------



## genesis2003 (Feb 8, 2003)

FYI,

Check out Net Objects Fusion, it's really simple to use!

Besides you can check it out for 30 days free!

www.NetObjects.com


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

DreamweaverMX...if you can't afford it then, well -- you know...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

First of all-thats not the real kazaa lite site.
Second-we dont help with pirated software.


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

Supporting illegal activity eh' Hex? 

I would definately recommend NotePad or some similar editor where you directly edit the code yourself.

I still have and use MS FrontPage, but I only use it occasionally to setup the initial layout since it can save me considerable time in certain circumstances.

If you have no clue what HTML is or how it works... your definately going to want to go with FrontPage, Dreamweaver, etc. Once you become familiar with the "language", I would suggest something along the lines of a text editor (IE, NotePad).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HexStar:_
> *Hexy, I think it's bedtime for you................ *


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Candy you didn't answer the question in my report 
Do smilies show up when I report a post? (Thats probably not high priority on your to do list though lol)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

yes, I did........check your email luv


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I didnt get it yet


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You have me blocked?????????

Here's my reply:

No, they don't work in reported posts 

Candy


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nope-but my server has REALLLY tough spam protection. Try sending it to [email protected] just to see whats goin on.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You got it........sometimes, my Mexico email address is rejected.......something about the .mx extension gets me trashed


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea you have sent me email from 3 different addresses. I was wondering if the .mx might not be recognized as valid?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When I'm traveling, I sometimes use hotmail.........Keep the last one I sent you as my permanent email


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ok.


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

_Feel this would be better in a PM._


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

How dare you talk back to a moderator!


----------



## CyBerAliEn (Nov 25, 2001)

lol 

Was meant for you brendandho... felt it would be better to send it via PM to you, but then found out your PM was full, so I sent it via email, lol...


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ooh i get it. Yea I just cleared out my PMs.


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

The best development suite must be Notepad + Dreamweaver MX + Photoshop... But that combination is as expensive as it is powerful


----------

